# einfaches Java-Internetspiel,anregungen und tipps!



## thestarwarssite (29. Nov 2006)

hallo liebes Forum,
Laso ich würde an sich geren auf meine website ein kleines internetgame packen 
(klar ich könnte ganz viele verlinken und so, hab da aber genaue vorstellungen von)

und zwar hätte ich da gerne ein spiel das folgender maßen aussieht:

-schwarzer hintergrund
-dann ein wort was immer wieder auf einen leuchtet
-und ein 3 sec.audiodatei die sich immer wieder endlos wiederholt.
 aber jetzt das schwierige: im hintergrund oder an der seite oder so soll die zeit ablaufen undendlich lange aber in orginal taktung.
-und es soll eine bestenliste geben wär quasi am längste durchgehalten hat ( mit eigener names gebung am besten)

ist sowas überhaupt relisierbar? wenn ja wie? und könnt ihr mir sagen im groben wie? programmier erfahren im grunde gleich null!

vielen dank für eure kommentare
MFG


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (29. Nov 2006)

Ja das ist möglich. Allerdings klingt das in meinen Ohren nicht ganz nach einem "Spiel", worin soll denn die interaktive Komponente bestehen?

Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da du viel zu allgemein fragst. Fang doch einfach an zu programmieren und melde dich wieder wenn du vor einem konkreten Problem stehst.


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2006)

gut klar..nur wo soll ich anfangen zu programmieren? was würdest du denn empfehlen.
und klar ein spiel ist es nicht gerade! aber ich brauch es halt, wofür wäre zu lange zum erklären.
ist das denn mit sehr viel aufwand an sich verbunden so etwas zu programmieren?

oder für pro's ne kleinigkeit? oder wie würdet ihr das einschätzen?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (29. Nov 2006)

Nein das ist nicht viel Aufwand.

Wie ich anfangen würde? Da es für eine Webseite ist, soll das Ganze wohl als Applet realisiert werden. Also Klasse von Applet ableiten, Hintergrund schwarz setzen, evtl Double-Buffering implementieren, den gewünschten Text darstellen, blinken lassen, die Sounddatei einbinden und halt noch irgendeinen Timer laufen lassen, auch wenn das mit der Zeit nicht genau verstanden habe.


----------



## Guest (6. Dez 2006)

also okay, aber mit welchem programm/editor kann ich sowas relatiev schnell hinkriegen?
wirklich programmier Ahnung in sachen Java hab ich nicht!
thx


----------



## Proggy (3. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

google mal nach Java Eclipse

Eine Entwicklungsumgebung, weit verbreitet. Allerdings musst Du Dich da auch erst einarbeiten und wenn Du noch nie programmiert hast, ist das natürlich doppelt schwer, aber der Lerneffekt ist da und ein gewisses Erfolgserlebnis stellt sich ja dann auch ein.

Gibt viele Tutorials zu Java und Eclipse, ich selbst lerne mit einem Buch von Guido Krüger Java.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## moormaster (3. Jan 2007)

Wobei bei solch kleinen Projekten eine IDE wie Eclipse kaum Vorteile bringt, was das "wie geht es am schnellsten" angeht... Da wäre man mit einem normalen Texteditor und ner Kommandozeile wohl auch nicht wesentlich länger beschäftigt ^^


----------



## Campino (3. Jan 2007)

In jedem Fall kannst du das nicht nur über Fragen in einem Forum klären, du musst ein Buch über Java lesen. Da empfiehlt sich entweder "Java ist auch eine Insel", online verfügbar unter http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/
oder mit Guido Krügers javabuch unter http://www.javabuch.de/ . 

Kompliziert ist das nicht weiter...nur wenn man keine Ahnung hat, muss man halt ein bisschen sich einarbeiten...


----------

